# Will you go to shop and buy something before it closes?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was at a cafe with a company and would like to ask them if they want to visit a store before it closes at 9 PM. How can I say this?

"Haluatko käydä kaupassa ennen se suljetaan?"

Or perhaps, does it might work:

"Haluatko jotain kaupasta?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Add one word: _Haluatko käydä kaupassa ennen *kuin* se suljetaan?_ Your other suggestion is fine.

GOM


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

I think there millions of possibilities, they all depend on, which is the reason, why you do tell it.
The other person dont know that they close at 9 (I)
or that you are unsure if (s)he need something (II)
or if (s)he would go to another store, which is longer open (III)

your: "Haluatko jotain kaupasta (ennen sulkemista)?" or tarvitsetko is good for (II)
(I) to stress the closing i would use, eg "Haluatko käydä kaupassa nyt(20.55)/vielä(20.30), koska suljetaan kohta/pian?"
(III) to stress this shop or that shop here: "käytkö tässä/tuossa kohta/yhdeksältä sulkettavassa kaupassa (vielä)?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"... koska suljetaan..." is wrong.
"... sulkettavassa..." is not Finnish.

GOM


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

"se" is missing and k->j , and then?


----------

